
Federal Court: First Amendment Protects Sharing Food with Homeless People - gscott
https://www.forbes.com/sites/nicksibilla/2018/08/27/federal-court-first-amendment-protects-sharing-food-with-homeless-people/#3af6de9a4884
======
ggm
What is "public space" has become a bit of a thing for me, because a lot of
modern development in the city is predicated on getting freehold purchasers to
agree to public use, in return for a "let" on things like height limits.

The thing is, there is usually a small plaque somewhere which says "you can
use it, but its our rules" and it legitimates move-on orders, forbidden signs,
anti-photography and the like.

Public ain't always public.

